# E-Juice Bottle Dropper Crit



## Bob_Rock (26/2/16)

Hey guys

Im sure that many of you also experience or maybe im just too picky.....but as much as im loving vaping ive developed a very quick hate for the dropper from the juice bottles. Ive had the unfortunate experience of accidentally dropping some juice on the coil whilst trying to fill the tank and it was a pleasant experience haha 

anyway with all that said....i know theres other bottles on can buy which has a needle nose or needle in it for droppinf juice in the tank and avoiding a big mess.....the dropper is big and bulky imo maybe manufacturers could rethink the dropper to include something a little more pointy? idk...maybe?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Pixstar (26/2/16)

Bob_Rock said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Im sure that many of you also experience or maybe im just too picky.....but as much as im loving vaping ive developed a very quick hate for the dropper from the juice bottles. Ive had the unfortunate experience of accidentally dropping some juice on the coil whilst trying to fill the tank and it was a pleasant experience haha
> 
> anyway with all that said....i know theres other bottles on can buy which has a needle nose or needle in it for droppinf juice in the tank and avoiding a big mess.....the dropper is big and bulky imo maybe manufacturers could rethink the dropper to include something a little more pointy? idk...maybe?


Yeah it can be annoying, especially those droppers that don't actually work. If all juice just came in Gorilla Style Unicorn bottles, I'd be more than happy.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Bob_Rock (26/2/16)

i know!! im thinking of just buying those bottles aswell when i buy new juice.....only running one flavour for the moment and i would like something else to vape on lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/2/16)

Yip most dropper bottles and Juice Bottles are infuriating... I have always loved the Vapour Mountain bottles... easy to carry and easy to drip and fill... love the new bottles that Paulie's Juice comes in and I see Sir Vapes new range is also coming out in those bottles as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan (26/2/16)

I have a stash of unicorn bottles kept away. If I find a juice I like then I just transplant it and move the label over.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------

